# How the? Dual Lan Teaming Mobo and setup?



## RoutedScripter (Sep 15, 2009)

I have in the plan to purchase GA-MA790FXT-UD5P  ,  it has Dual LAN teaming tech. 

SO what is this , My first thoughts and what I read is , that it uses two CAT cables into the Mobo and uses 2 of the LAN ports to work as a single one. 

The 2 cables would be coming from a broadband wired/wireless ethernet router (i don't use hubs nor switchs) from the 2 ports of the router. I also saw the note on the Gigabyte site that the router needs to use IEEE 802.3ad standard to enable Dual Lan teaming (this will not split the 2cables into two different DHCP IPs imo)

What makes me matter is that I have no idea which IEEE standard also applies that there is Teaming capatability included as Linksys WRT54GL doesn't seem to have this , I am aware of spacey looking newer models who go by names "Dual N", "Dual Band" , but ... I'll look the prices later.

Also is there any more specific and easier way to determing which Router supports teaming?

Is teaming do any good in games or simple surfing , I would like that the stupid firefox would work if you are uploading or downloding somethin , and already the whole port 80 can't work i hate this http unresponsiveness when lots of connections are being established, i hope teaming improves this responsiveness.

Plus if i know this right there is no need for a second IP , as this is the most reasonable way the teaming should work. Some people are talking about 2 internet connections , no this only on the 1 internet broadband connection and has nothing do to with the ISP support?? I hope.







As we are here at this mobo , I was wondering if there is a slight info when maybe an GA-P55-UD6 AMD-Equivalent ("GA-MA790FXT-UD6" or the "6" version) will see the light? I don't like these exclusives for one platform only.


Things like "Onboard debug LED simplifies motherboard troubleshooting " And some HDD optimizing features , i hope these are "advertising points" and are as well present on GA-MA790FXT-UD5P. Plus want to see some more of the crazy connected heatsinks with pipes i like this on Gigabyte and looks awesome too.

Nevertheless , reset/clrcmos/power button in the mobo is very excelent feature.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think when teamed Windows does load balancing.  Teaming will only ensure that if one card failed the other one is still connected.  If you need load balancing in Windows you need software to configure it.

If you have 2 network connections then you can configure you download application to use one and the rest of the apps (like IE, gaming) can use one.

I have set it up on my server and have different machines interact with each other on different network connections, most I have VMs running on my server that uses various network connections.  Right now I have only 2 planning to add more to spread the load when backing up machines on my network.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 15, 2009)

How does it work for practical home use , including games. I don't have any servers , just 2 computers at home.

So it is like this? for example , you can actually configure one card for http web (surfing) and the other one for the rest(games, apps, ..etc) 

That would be awesome.


----------



## Tau (Sep 15, 2009)

RuskiSnajper said:


> How does it work for practical home use , including games. I don't have any servers , just 2 computers at home.
> 
> So it is like this? for example , you can actually configure one card for http web (surfing) and the other one for the rest(games, apps, ..etc)
> 
> That would be awesome.




Not without a software/drivers package.

By default windows will use them for failover.... if one line drops the other one will be used.

For your application it is COMPLETLY useless.

Also for teaming to work there is usually a driver/software package on the computer (since in essence both connections are "bonded" into a single "virtual" connection that gets the IP address.

The Switch that you plug them into must also support it.... wich ods are your router does not.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes it does not , old 4 years ,  I searched a bit and seems that only the newer and expensive routers support this.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2009)

RuskiSnajper said:


> How does it work for practical home use , including games. I don't have any servers , just 2 computers at home.



it doesnt.

it makes zero difference, unless you have other devices teamed as well - source and destination have to be the same speed, and your internet connection and other PC's are slower than your teamed connection would be, therefore making it useless.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I have in the plan to purchase GA-MA790FXT-UD5P  ,  it has Dual LAN teaming tech.
> 
> SO what is this , My first thoughts and what I read is , that it uses two CAT cables into the Mobo and uses 2 of the LAN ports to work as a single one.
> 
> ...



Don't bother with teaming. It won't benefit you in any way unless you have crazy fast storage arrays in multiple computers in your house, and you move a ton of large files. Just use a Gb router instead.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 16, 2009)

So I can drop this idea completely , meh and they advertise it something like something big.

So the Dual Lan is useless most of the time. Just if you want a direct LAN with an other device , for that it would  be handy then.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2009)

the only situation i find it useful, is at lans.


i have 5 large drives each capable of 125MB/s, and i have two gigabit ports that do 125MB/s each, maximum.

lets make the example, that two different people are copying off two seperate drives in my machine, capable of 100MB/s each

with two links, two sources (two HDD's) and two destinations (two users, with their own fast HDD each) - i can use teaming and transfer at 250MB/s in theory, the speed of my drives permitting.


for just about any other use - its worthless.


----------



## heky (Sep 16, 2009)

You can use one Lan for an internet connection and the other one for a strictly lan connection.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2009)

heky said:


> You can use one Lan for an internet connection and the other one for a strictly lan connection.



to zero benefit.

also, please edit/remove the swearing in your avatar.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks impressive:







But it should state "4 x 1Gb" as that's a more accurate description. Individual transfers won't exceed a single link, even with my quad-port Intel Pro NIC and a switch that supports IEEE 802.3ad/LACP.

Besides fail over, multiple links really help the serving of small files, ex: roaming profiles and redirected folders. Keeps the latency low and server responsive as a deluge of small files can max a NIC, even if the overall throughput is only 10-20MB/s.

Not that large files aren't helped. With multiple links, a large file transfer isn't affected much by small packet traffic and vice versa.

In other words, like other have stated, situations that are rare in the home.


----------

